# Office 365 >  >  ERROR Message This action won't work on multiple selections

## lessulgrove

Using Excel for Mac on Office 365, I am trying to add a new sheet to a complex workbook. When I click on the + to add a new sheet, I get a popup message "This action won't work on multiple selections" and am unable to add a new worksheet. Additionally, I am able to copy but not paste values, text or data outside of the worksheet and receive the same error message. Has anyone heard of this issue and more importantly what is the fix?

Alert Error.png

----------


## FDibbins

Do you perhaps have GROUP mode selected (ie, you have selected more than 1 sheet)?

----------


## lessulgrove

I have several sheets, but only one selected. I have tried selecting all and then unselecting all - still same issue.

----------

